# 1958 hornet that I scored today at a yard sale



## Muncie-mike (Sep 1, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shawn Michael (Sep 1, 2018)

Nice score, and a cute little ride too. Is that a 24"?


----------



## Sven (Sep 2, 2018)

*SUPER  FIND!*


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Sep 2, 2018)

It sure is a 24"...


----------



## fiveofsevin (Sep 2, 2018)

Wowzers !


----------



## Muncie-mike (Sep 2, 2018)

Shawn Michael said:


> Nice score, and a cute little ride too. Is that a 24"?




Yes it is a 24 inch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Muncie-mike (Sep 2, 2018)

Muncie-mike said:


> View attachment 862264View attachment 862265
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I got this one so cheap I should've been wearing a mask


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Muncie-mike (Sep 2, 2018)

Shawn Michael said:


> Nice score, and a cute little ride too. Is that a 24"?




Yes it is a 24


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## parkrndl (Sep 3, 2018)

nice! big fan of 24s...


----------



## HARPO (Sep 6, 2018)

C'mon...how cheap?...


----------



## Muncie-mike (Sep 7, 2018)

HARPO said:


> C'mon...how cheap?...




I talked the guy down to $70


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HARPO (Sep 8, 2018)

Muncie-mike said:


> I talked the guy down to $70
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Wow, and for a 24'' model. Very rare as far as I know. Nice!!!!!!!


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 8, 2018)

Cool, beautiful bike! Did you buy the bike behind it? Barry


----------



## Muncie-mike (Sep 8, 2018)

barnyguey said:


> Cool, beautiful bike! Did you buy the bike behind it? Barry




Yes I gave $10 for that one


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

